
Mastercard Leaves Facebook Libra - volument
https://markets.businessinsider.com/currencies/news/mastercard-ceo-ajay-bangea-quit-facebook-libra-red-flags-2020-2-1028871194
======
DarthGhandi
Have absolutely no idea why they where involved in the first place?

Gathering corporate intel seems the only viable excuse apart from sheer
incompetence.

